# SOOOO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?????



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

*After all the hype what do u think*​
I love it, wheres my cheque book8234.17%Nice but it will never replace my Mk112451.67%Hate it, Audi have ruined the TT3414.17%


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

soooo???


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Maybe it's a grower? :?

Just doesn't look mean enough to me, i'll reserve judgement 'til i see it in the metal.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Acceptable but all the MkI owners worried about their residuals can breathe a little easier


----------



## Roonaldo (Mar 15, 2006)

Deposit paid last month, and I'm not sorry


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Deposit paid earlier today, its gonna be a long summer


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

We now need a Price List!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

I think its nice, i like it its just not Wow.

But we all knew that. i esp like the rear end without that spoiler

Definatly you can see the thinking behind it.

*"Not a revolution, more an evolution"*


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Deposit paid and told to expect September delivery - Can't wait 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> I think its nice, its just not Wow.
> 
> But we all knew that. Definatly you can see the thinking behind it.
> 
> *"Not a revolution, more an evolution"*


It was never going to have the same impact as the MK1 though was it? Audi (via nuTTs) have said for a while now that it was going to be evolution not revolution. I think they would be completely bonkers to produce a revolutionary car as a successor to the MK1 TT after the it's phenomenal success. I like it - almost a shame they have moved to a more corporate design with the front end, but then again, most of the Audi range have taken cues from the MK1 - especially the interior/airvents, etc.

Love the back end though - sort of Porsche/350Z/V8 Vantage looking - very nice indeed.

Now all I have to to is wait 3 or 4 years 'til I can afford one


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Love the interior. The exterior is just "meh...I'll keep my mk1".


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I think it will be a lady killer in black 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

more than a face lift, 
less than a revolution the mk1 was.

So what have we contributed into the design....

Riso - Blades (with fogs)
Riso - Clear corners 
Love_iTTs - Wing mirror repeaters
Symetrical rear lights

Dont like the non spoiler look , should have been a small spoiler that could pop up or get bigger IMO.

The interior has lost theme...i.e. the dimples allover the place but we havent seen it all yet.

The Steering wheel is a great shape, the donut in the middle is f'ugly!
should have had the ally theme ring in it liek the mk1

The A3 Dash and center console are hmmmmmmmmmmm!

other than that ... love the rest of whats there so far!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak said:


> more than a face lift,
> less than a revolution the mk1 was.
> 
> So what have we contributed into the design....
> ...


Funny, I noticed exactly the same mods as you :lol:



Wak said:


> Dont like the non spoiler look , should have been a small spoiler that could pop up or get bigger IMO.


But it has got a pop-up spoiler...or have I mis-understood your post :?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I like it, but I prefer my Mark 1.
I'd still like to see it "in real life" though.
I Sky+'d the program on the Audi Channel, but they were more into the large sculpture of the car than the actual two cars that arrived.

To me, the rear end reminds me of the Ford Cougar (not a good thing!) and the front now just looks too much like any of Audi's new line-up to be special.
They've spoiled the sweeping lines that made the Mark 1 so popular, and that shark fin aerial looks absolutely ridiculous.
It's like a big nipple sitting on the roof.

I haven't seen the interior yet (they never showed it on the TV channel).

Rogue


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Dont like the non spoiler look , should have been a small spoiler that could pop up or get bigger IMO.
> ...


dont like the flush spoiler look, but maybe cos we are used to the little spoiler. It has a pop up just like to see something when its down rather than it be flat!


----------



## gazza73 (Oct 20, 2003)

What a load of marketing crap "evolution not revolution".

Just jumping on the band wagon of the Porsche philosopy because they knew they could'nt top the statement that the Mk 1 made. Evolution is the fact that you can hardly tell the difference between the 996 and 997 versions of the 911 as also with the 986 and 987 versions of the Boxster. It looks a very different car to me. You have to try hard to remember all those beautiful crves of the Mk 1 when looking at that BMW style lumpy body. That to me is a generic copy of most other cars on the road today. Personally I see a little Focus ST in its styling cues.

Thank god the interior looks soo damn good that it stops you thing what a dull car your driving. I shure hope it goes around corners well and then possibly redeam itself a little.

Let hope its like an Alfa and looks better in the flesh than in photos.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

PPI grille on my Mk1 and I'll be happy out.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak said:



> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Ahh - see what you mean


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hendrix whilst designing the mk1

James Blunt for the mk11


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

It's like a grown up version of my TT

My Mk1 just seems more cheeky  Slightly camp thing to say but it's the only word I can use to describe it

The new one looks sullen and professional

I liked the look of it don't get me wrong but it's not what I signed up to so I doubt I'll be getting one


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

well from the pictures, doesnt do it for me.... 

shame really... still, at least I know I've still got the best looking TT 8)


----------



## The Curse (Mar 28, 2006)

I really like it...(Face it guys..It's sooo gonna make the mkI look outdated)

I didnt take much notice when the mkI was revealed all those years back... so the mkII has a greater effect on me.

Everytime I see the pictures it grows on me more, and that includes the once ugly front 

hmm...just imagine....black with red leathers on some 18s" 

Unfortunately at this moment in time, the mkII TT wont be in my price range


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

not happy with it, it will grow on me tho.

for me, mk1 and ppi hands down. just wish i had cash for ppi.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

For the moment still prefer the lines of the mk1. I personally wouldn't go as far to say that this is a mk2! Face lift yeah but not mk2! It's nice though, more conservative look.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

I will have to see it in the metal, I will be looking for a new car later this year, will it be the mk2, Merc SLK or Porsche Box now ?

My 225 will be a hard car to beat!

8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well we know the mk2 will still come with red leather because one of the silver mk2s had it in it at the launch


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

I was looking at some pictures of the Brera this morning (which I think looks excellent) expecting the TT to be even better but I've got to say I'm really disappointed. Hopefully it will look better in real life but I think it looks quite boring. Maybe I was expecting too much, though I do think it looks a bit better in the video than in the stills.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Well we know the mk2 will still come with red leather because one of the silver mk2s had it in it at the launch


Yeh , just been looking at the launch vid, think I would go for the 3.2 if I get one.


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Its a nice looking car. 
And thats the problem, the mk 1 was and still is a phenominal looking car. 
Overall Im happy. Its certainly no flop, but at the same time Im confident its not going to smash down mk1 residuals, as I believe demand will remain high for the original classic. 
Im sure the mk 2 will be my next car, but Im happy to hang on to mine for another couple of years safe in the knowledge Ill get a good price when I come to sell.

Interesting that I have various photoshops from a couple of years back of the mk2, and the new TT seems to have taken parts from each picture! Maybe Audi didnt bother spending cash on design, instead simply waiting for the work to be done for them by the enthusiast photos :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nope, doesn't do it for me at all - well not from what I've seen so far anyway. Like a lot of the comments on here though, it may look different in the flesh but I certainly won't be rushing to Audi to put an order in.

Does my MkI look dated against the MkII? I really don't care if it does to be honest. Cars being dated or being in fashion is just not important to me, if I like the car then to me thats what counts and I just love my MkI TTR - until the R8 is released of course :wink:

Graham


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

You know i think the Mk2 is exactly spot on to what its designed for.

When the Mk1 was about to launch Audi wanted to give it 150bhp. Then when they saw the competition they went all out and gave it 225.

It did wonders for the brand and now Audi is uber cool. Job done.

The new one, isnt ment to be show stopping just a envolution and to be honest i bet Audi dont want us (i.e the TT heads) in them any more. The TT is grown up and got sensible.

Now you know what they making for us........R8 anyone????? :twisted:


----------



## rockhopper (Dec 4, 2005)

Personally i'm not impressed
Maybe (hopefully) it will look better in the metal?
Cant stand that shark fin ariel!! Ruins the roof lines!!
Cant see the city boys rushing to buy with their big bonuses!!
Glad i got a Mk1 (even though its not perfect, Mk2 should handle/stop better), but i cant see me smiling in a Mk2 like i do everytime i climb into my Mk1


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Hi Folks,

I really like it; they've done a very good job in updating the TT. I also think it'll look even better in the metal.

I like the side profile and taut swage lines. Wheelarches look good and front design and grill looks good, although the overhang would have looked better 5-10mm shorter; although I suspect it needs this extra length to counterbalance the elongated roofline.
Back looks good and I like the rear lights. Some similarities with Merc CLS, but carries it better. From the movie Jae posted I think the TT looks fantastic on the move. Fast, taut and hunkered down like the RS4.

The interior is top-drawer, although I would have preferred two middle vents rather than one. Check out the http://www.audi.de/ website and try the new TT configurator - it has all the new alloys, leather, interior shots and options (and unfortunately prices). New seats look fabulous and I ike the range of colours. Options could mean the TT could be very pricey. Will be interested to see what Audi.uk add as standard to UK spec.

I'll be keeping my deposit with Audi; it's a fabulous re-invention. Well done.

Some options from the german website that I like:-
BIG alloys.
Multi-function steering wheel (at last).
Proper Sat Nav (although I think it's only CD based).
Electric Seats.
Xenon plus and Adaptive cornering lights.
Extra leather pack (similar to Porsche) - doors, centre console and dash cluster.

Is there any indication of when the TT will be on sale in the UK?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Extended aluminum optics for outlets, control elements radio plant and climatic operating sector, light spindle switch and steering wheel spokes, decoration inserts in center console and at the glove subject, screen door tightening grasp, Pedalerie and footrest


an optional extra!!... came standard with the mk1

signs of where Audi are heading with the mk2...


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Not sure of the prices yet but you have to be looking at 25k for 2.0FSI.

What you get is 200bhp FWD "sports car". Honda, Ford, Vauxhall, Mazda etc do these for less than 20k.

How many 200bhp FWD sports cars do BMW, Mercedes, Porsche make ???

Audi have been 'cheap' by not developing the 2.0 engine and probably have left the suspension the same as the Golf GTI. The engine can be chipped to 250bhp but with FWD you'll be replacing the bulb for the traction control light every other week.

I like the security and the feeling of 4WD when exiting tight corners, sadly this will only be available on the V6


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

So far and this is just from the pics

Things i love

Pop up spoiler (forget porsche thats corrado all the way!)
One piece glass (like the Mk2 golf when they did that)
Those side mirrors (bet you see them on every VAG car at edition38)
The squarer front bumper (original was too rounded till we got the V6)
Symetrical lights (nice touch and they look R8 style with a crystal theme)
Front smoked repeater (finally now orange)
Front glass is more wrap around
Steering Wheel race style

Things i dont like

Front lights a lil feminine
The rear fog light in the bumper (just looks cheap)
Turbine wheels (god they are ugly, why didnt we get new Comps)
Interior looks to bland

Things im unsure on

Front grill (looks agressive, maybe too bog)
That swag line (very Z4, but does give it a hunched stance)
Rear end (looks clean, maybe to close to an A3)
3 centre vents (maybe ones just for us to put gauges in)

Well only time will tell, and i hope i win that comp to be the first to drive it!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did some of you get the same excitable feeling second time around seeing the new mk2 like you did when you first saw the mk1?


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Mmmmm?

The MK 1 is the only TT 4me. It just looks fab. 8)


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I quite like the look of it - it's still a TT but will take a bit of getting used too - will reserve judgement till I've seen one "in the flesh" - love the little pop up spoiler, not sure how it's activated, certain speed or a button somewhere.

Agree with the comments re: lack of quattro on the 2.0 model and only 1 exhaust pipe - UK model's/spec's may be different to what they get on the continent though, thought there might be more engine choice too but given time I'm sure the line up will improve.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

[Deja vu]

Having now seen the still photos, looked at the interior a bit, and watched the videos a couple of times....

When I first saw a MK1 TT, I wanted one, purely on how it looked, it was a beautiful object and looked like nothing else on the road. That had nothing to do with any perceived value, or status, or anything of that sort; it was entirely on the grounds of it being stunning to look at from any angle. I'm still delighted to have bought one of the last MK1s to be built.

The new one is undeniably a nice looking car, but neither the interior nor the exterior are far from any number of other cars available today - it simply doesn't stand out from the crowd enough (particularly the interior - could be my outgoing A6!).

Ignoring that point (whether it stands out or not), it's just less holistically beautiful than the MKI: too fussy; the lines, particularly that upper crease just below the glass, are too complex - it just doesn't work as well as the 'old' one. :?

When the MK1 was launched, there were very few people saying anything other than good things about it - this thread alone (even making allowances for vested interests on everyone's part) shows that the near-unanimity of opinion is absent for the new model. :roll:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Did some of you get the same excitable feeling second time around seeing the new mk2 like you did when you first saw the mk1?


Sadly, no; not even remotely close to it. 
:?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm really trying to like the new mk2 and trying to convince myself to like it lots, but I can only see it being more of an executives type car or rep car if produced in a tdi rather than a funky fun car. Maybe if they bring out a tdci it might be better in some respects.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

mosschops said:


> love the little pop up spoiler, not sure how it's activated, certain speed or a button somewhere.


Supposedly, it pops up at 120 kph, which is about 74.5 mph - so, if it's up, and you're in the UK, you're speeding and have a handy indicator on the back so that 'people' can see that fact without resort to technology. Oh good


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

We wil just have to see the MK2 in the metal Abi?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Prefer the Shooting Brake concept myself! :?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

IMO it's OK but does NOT have the WoW factor that the original TT
had (and still has  ).

After I've seen it in the flesh - as to whether or not I will want one, will depend on its competition and hence cost.


----------



## greg2302 (Sep 2, 2005)

I hated the spyshots, I really thought the Mk2 was going to suck, but now I've seen it properly it's awesome. Audi have updated the appearance and managed to retain the styling of the original classic. I want one !

Only problem is having to buy the 3.2V6 to get quattro - although I guess there will be a higher tuned 2.0T FSI with the quattro system in time.

Not worried about Mk1 residuals though, people who would buy my Mk1 wouldn't be looking at a Mk2 anyway.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Do people think the 2.0 T FSI 2wd will be as much as Â£25k? The 180 2 wd coupe when I bought it was "only" Â£20,500, and that included leather.

Although, with the Golf Gti at Â£20k, I guess they'll need to put some light between the two?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

The mk2 for me has a few items I personally am not fussed on:

The front looks kind of scowley (you know a sort of frown, the look you get if you knock into someone in the pub) whereas the mk1 has a more friendly front. So if you want aggressive go for the mk2.

At the back I am not fussed on the black around the tailpipes (I wasn't fussed on it on the 3.2 mk1) I like the body panels to match in colour. So if you like the 3.2 valance then the mk2 could be for you.

I do not like the wheels prefer the wheels on the Audi RS4 or the old 18" 9 spokes.

I do like the RS4 style steering wheel (not sure how user friendly it would be going around corners though, I guess it's fine as it's on the RS4).

I am very relieved this morning as I have a new mk1 on the production line right now and know I made the right choice.

One thought: Strangely I prefer the BMW Z4 over the BMW Z3 but prefer the Audi mk1 over the Audi mk2 (interesting that as the BMW Z3 was curvy and BMW Z4 has those more aggressive jagged lines and the Audi mk1 is curvy and the Audi mk2 has those more aggressive jagged lines so you would have thought the other way around for me).

Like most things in life I expect once I see them on the road they will start to grow on me.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

IMO it is a decent looking "executive style" coupe. It has lost the originality and sporting heritage of the mk1.

Someone summed it up as a lovechild of the mk1 and Z4, and they probably are not far wrong.

Final judgement will be reserveduntil I see one in the flesh, but I suspect the mk1 will always be the classic TT


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> IMO it is a decent looking "executive style" coupe. It has lost the originality and sporting heritage of the mk1.
> 
> Someone summed it up as a lovechild of the mk1 and Z4, and they probably are not far wrong.
> 
> Final judgement will be reserveduntil I see one in the flesh, but I suspect the mk1 will always be the classic TT


How can it "lose" the sporting heritage?

Of course it can't capture the same originality, because the market is now awash with small Coupe models, largely because of the success of the MK1.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

My 2 bits worth is this. I am really impressed with the design. It does retain the nice parts of the original TT with a mix of a modern look. Inside is nice too and i love the idea of the fin popping out at speed. My only downer is the 2.0 engine as standard needs more kick ( i guess the car is lighter overall). I guess a remap for that car is going to make it just fly. Awaiting for top gear to get hold of it and some reviewers. Hope to take one for a test drive soon. But as i see it. I would love to be driving one of those in 2 or 3 years time


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > IMO it is a decent looking "executive style" coupe. It has lost the originality and sporting heritage of the mk1.
> ...


OK Pedantic one... Heritage was perhaps not the best word to use, but IMO mk1 was designed as a sports coupe/roadster. As you said the likes of the z350 have moved into the mk1 terratory so Audi IMO have made the mk2 more "executive" (BMW ish) and less "sporty"


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

So, just to summarize up: 
1. it is really beautiful, more than any other Competitor; 
2. Some details are really interesting,as well as some technical solution; 
3. Available engines are not so innovative;

4. As foreseen, the magical effect of total, immediate, astonishing love from tens of thousands of people, as for the Mark I, is missing... 8)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a response from somebody who hasn't got a TT.....yet !! (me)

If I already owned a TT, and had the money, I would be interested in looking into purchasing one. The styling, both inside and out, I DO like. The only negative side for me is that it isn't such a UNIQUE car as the original TT - I'm sure I've seen parts of that new TT on other cars.

It's a bit like films - sometimes you should just not bother going to see a follow-up as it's never as exciting as the original.

But like alot of cars out there. I just don't like them when they change the design.....but eventually they grow on me BIG time, and I can't wait to buy one.

Put it this way, if I had already put a deposit down on one (based on the mule design), I would be pretty darn happy with what I'm gonna get.

So I'll give it some time before I REALLY go slagging this machine off big time (if I do)


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

i quite like it! its not as nice as mine in my opinion thou, i very much doubt ill be buying one as for my next car i want to move up a legue with an m3 or simalar.. still got a few years off tt lovin yet thou!


----------



## richlau (Oct 18, 2005)

Think Audi have done a good job of capturing the original look of the TT while updating it. Don't think it will make out MK1's look dated as much as some have said and I also think that the MK2 will grow on all of us.

The interior could have been left simpler but I love my gadgets so all good I say.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The current TT looks rather old fashioned in AUDI design language. Even the cars that it lent design elements to have subsequently been superceeded aesthetically. The new TT borrows the design language of the current generation and, although I like it, I feel it will start to date very quickly. Its looks are no-longer quirky and original, they are simply generic AUDI. The mk1 was never relly designed to be ubiversally loved, it wa simply a demonstration of the design cues that AUDI models would be following from the late 1990s. The fact that it was manufactured at all was down to the willingness of AUDI to take a risk in sector that they didn't traditionally occupy. That they have replaced the TT implies that the risk was, surprisingly, a success and they would be foolish to change the formula too much. The problem for them is that when the original came out, nobody had an opinion as to what a TT should be, it just was. Largely due to the success of the original TT the sector is now more heavily populated with quirky coupes. If residuals are good then this TT could be as big a success in the UK as the 1st generation. It may even sell a few in the rest of Europe, which I would imagine is the objective.

Overall, an excellent effort but will have a shorter shelf life than the current model because it is too generic.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

ag said:


> The new TT borrows the design language of the current generation and, although I like it, I feel it will start to date very quickly. Its looks are no-longer quirky and original, they are simply generic AUDI.
> 
> Overall, an excellent effort but will have a shorter shelf life than the current model because it is too generic.


I completely agree - and as I said in another thread;
for me, its problem is that it looks like an Audi .....
the original TT never did.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

The interior is so Audi. Very fine craftmanship.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

gazza73 said:


> ..Personally I see a little Focus ST in its styling cues.


My mates first reaction was "its got a Mondeo rear end"

John


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Very very happy I bought my spanking Mk1.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Couldn't afford to buy a new Mk2 anyway, but if I had that sort of money, it wouldn't be spent on a new TT - Mk1 or 2. Mine was a great second hand bye and I hope to keep it for a long time - would love to keep into classic status where the Mk1 will be worth more than a Mk2. But if I had Â£30k and over, the Boxter etc would always win over this Mk2. The Mk2 is not a pretty car at all.


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm

just watched the video...........

Its quite pretty...... but it just ain't a tt

too "corporate" and the concept/design of the original has been watered down.

I'm sure they'll sell grillions - so that's OK! - it'll make a nice company car.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all

Having seen the launch and the pics of the Mk 2, I'm a very happy chappie. About to order Haldex upgrade, Short Shifter and Milltek for my *MK1 *. I doubt whether seeing the Mk 2 in the metal will make any difference.

Joe 8)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I didn't like it at first, but..........................................I appear to be warming to it. 

Give it a few months and I could persuaded.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Why give up a habit of a lifetime? Well, the last 4 years anyway.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

When I first saw the Mk 1 I thought, "I've got to have one of those", but this time around with the Mk 2, the feeling isn't mutual.

Sure enough there are some nice touches that I like such as the smooth bottom  (very 911 like IMO), and the flared flanks could grow on me.

Then there are things I don't like such as those awful wheels (when I first saw the RS4's on the Mk 1 they were the nuts). Also the engine line up is disappointing although sort of expected. The 2.0T is straight out of the Golf GTi and with the FWD you _might aswell buy_ a GTi and save some wedge. I know I would.

The real decision maker for me is going to be the Roadster as a TT coupe has never been on the wish list for me. The looks (and also the price) will make or break the deal.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

This poll has been quite interesting, at first there was a rush of people voting they would be buying it, but slowly the majority seem happy in their MK1.

Will be interesting if we could keep this thread going when people see the car in the metal and when its grown on more people.

It seems allot of people are being turned everyday as new photos come out.

Is there anyone out there who has already changed there mind after their inital vote??


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd have one if you could get a bodykit to make it look like the Mk1 

John


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I like it from the side and the interior looks great, but the rear looks the same as a Ford Cougar [smiley=sick2.gif] and the front nose is positively disgusting.... a total waste of what "could" have been a great opportunity for Audi........ [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Probably been mentioned before but why on earth does the spoiler pop up at 75mph? 
Talk about a big silly advertisement to say, yes officer Im speeding!
55 mph, a la Boxster wouldve been better in my opinion. [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

James1000 said:


> Probably been mentioned before but why on earth does the spoiler pop up at 75mph?
> Talk about a big silly advertisement to say, yes officer Im speeding!
> 55 mph, a la Boxster wouldve been better in my opinion. [smiley=stop.gif]


45 would have been better just like my corrado.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Silversea said:


> I like it from the side and the interior looks great, but the rear looks the same as a Ford Cougar [smiley=sick2.gif] and the front nose is positively disgusting.... a total waste of what "could" have been a great opportunity for Audi........ [smiley=oops.gif]


I know where your coming from but honestly what would you have likes them do??

I thought about this. i like the mean front on the A3 but then it would look well like a A3, and noone wants that.

I agree the lights are too feminine. maybe a cross between the RS4 and A3. the further they go up the more feminine the front looks.


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

First impressions are that it doesnâ€™t float my boat like the MkI did; not aggressive enough, perhaps one for the ladies. Iâ€™m sure itâ€™ll look different in the flesh.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Supposedly, it pops up at 120 kph, which is about 74.5 mph - so, if it's up, and you're in the UK, you're speeding and have a handy indicator on the back so that 'people' can see that fact without resort to technology. Oh good


Hi Mikey

A very shrewd observation. That would be a VERY uncomfortable feeling for me.

Joe 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

When the TT went through the Branderburg gate at the launch the spoiler was up ,where was he doing 75????


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> When the TT went through the Branderburg gate at the launch the spoiler was up ,where was he doing 75????


According to the price list pdf, there is a button you can press on the centre console that raises and lowers the spoiler whenever you want.


----------



## MadAboutiTT (Dec 11, 2003)

Yep I heard that there is a button to be pressed. This is definitely a good look for the TT. In all honestly I was one of those people that did't like the MK 1 when it first came out. But it Grew on me... BIG TIME. The MK2 is indeed an evolution and I think it HAD to come out now and it looks just right. A bit bigger.

I'll wait a bit though before depositing as I like to make sure all initial niggles are ironed out...

I think that the evolutionary nature will ensure that MK 1 walues do not get hit too hard.

when the Roadster comes up, it MUST be comparable (handling and performance wise - cos is bound to LOOk better) to the main rivals :
Z4, Boxter, SLK


----------

